# cité de banlieue / cité HLM



## KITTY85

Hola: 
Os escribo a ver si me podéis ayudar a traducir _cité_, porque lo he traducido como barrio, pero también me aparece _quartier_ en muchas ocasiones y pienso que no quiere decir lo mismo. ¿Cómo traduciríais cité para que quede bien marcada la diferencia entre _cité_ y _quartier_?

"Une cité de la banlieue nord de Paris"
"Ses propos avaient provoqué la fureur du quartier"

Gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## Marcelot

Hola.

Una barriada de los suburbios del norte de París.
Las _cités_ son barriadas pobres y sórdidas que rodean las grandes ciudades, generalmente hay edificios de los años 60 y 70...
En cambio, en un barrio puedes encontrar casas y/o edificios, pobres o no.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## josé león

"Bien que", en este caso, comparto  que la sugerencia de Marcelot, me da la impresión que, en ocasiones, se traduce como ciudadela. 

La cité universitaire... la ciudadela universitaria (aunque habrá matices regionales)...
Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

Qué curioso josé león, nosotros diríamos la ciudad universitaria, ¿en México se dice la ciudadela universitaria?

Saludos .


----------



## MarcB

La cité universitaire=ciudad universitaria. En este caso  cité en un banlieue es como barrio de chabolas o como dice Marcelot barriada pobre.


----------



## josepbadalona

En realidad, "cité" es un conjunto de edificios, en general altos (unos 10 pisos) que se construyeron en los años sesenta para alojar a una población en aumento en las grandes ciudades. El problema es que todos los que pudieron comprarse una vivienda de mejor calidad se fueron y sólo queda allí la gente que no tiene medios económicos suficientes. En la prensa, se habla de las "cités" que plantearon problemas de violencia... pero no de las que se renovaron, donde pudieron destruir parte de los edificios para que los restantes disfrutaran de más espacio, y que han venido a ser viviendas "normales" aunque con muchos inquilinos. 
En tu texto parece ser una "cité" con problemas.
En cambio, la "cité universitaire" indica simplemente que un número elevado de estudiantes viven allí en habitaciones o estudios y en este caso, la palabra no tiene ninguna connotación despectiva.


----------



## KITTY85

Muchas graciassss, me habéis ayudado mucho!


----------



## lunar

Hola a todos.
Vengo a inmiscuirme en este asunto. Leo en estos momentos una frase que dice: "... la ville et la cité sont rattachées à la Provence..."
En este caso la definición de *cité* no sería la misma... creo que es una noción que no se restringe a "_Las cités son barriadas pobres y sórdidas que rodean las grandes ciudades, generalmente hay edificios de los años 60 y 70..." _
El término desgnaba antiguamente una aglomeración urbana, casi siempre amurallada, dotada de cierta autonomía. la utilización de cité puede entrar en más contextos, tal vez para la traducción sea posible buscar más lejos... aunque no se me ocurre nada preciso. (!)...


----------



## josepbadalona

lunar said:


> Hola a todos.
> Vengo a inmiscuirme en este asunto. Leo en estos momentos una frase que dice: "... la ville et la cité sont rattachées à la Provence..."
> En este caso la definición de *cité* no sería la misma... creo que es una noción que no se restringe a "_Las cités son barriadas pobres y sórdidas que rodean las grandes ciudades, generalmente hay edificios de los años 60 y 70..." _
> El término desgnaba antiguamente una aglomeración urbana, casi siempre amurallada, dotada de cierta autonomía. la utilización de cité puede entrar en más contextos, tal vez para la traducción sea posible buscar más lejos... aunque no se me ocurre nada preciso. (!)...


 
"cité" tiene la misma raíz latina que  ciudad, y cobra este sentido en tu frase ...


----------



## lunar

Otra cosilla... en México se llama Ciudad Universitaria y se habla más bien del Campus universitaire y no de las residencias para estudiantes.


----------



## chics

Pienso que _suburbios, (los municipios de) el cinturón/periféricos_ o _la periferia_, dicho así, puede ir bastante bien en el contexto que propone Kitty. Es verdad que no tienen por qué ser humildes o conflictivos, a priori, por estar en las afueras, pero es que si no lo son decimos esto: _en las afueras_. Luego a la práctica y con el uso que damos, lo son.

Por cierto, esto de _barriadas_ depende de qué ciudad se trate, en Madrid son barriadas absorvidas por la ciudad pero en Barcelona y París, por ejemplo, son municipios independientes (otra cosa es que la gente de allí diga "en mi barrio..."). 

En otros contextos puede ser otras cosas, claro, la zona universitaria, la ciudadela, etc.


----------



## Marcelot

Huy lunar...
Gracias por el dato de "ciudad universitaria" y "campus" (has puesto "universitaire", no creo que se diga en francés, ¿no? ).

Me había confundido, le quería preguntar a josé león si en Ecuador se decía "ciudadela universitaria".
¿Sabes lo que pasa? Es que últimamente ando obsesionado con México ...


----------



## chics

Yo eso de _ciudad universitaria_ lo entiendo en el sentido literal: Salamanca, Toulouse...


----------



## Marcelot

Adorada chics: Veo que ni siquiera has leído todo mi mensaje , yo me refería a la palabra "universitaire", no a campus ...


----------



## chics

Sí, ya me ha parecido raro. Pero también me extrañaba que preguntaras si dicen "campus universitaire", en francés, en Méjico...

¿O no entiendo nada? Ayyy, hoy no estoy muy despierta...
Pero gracias por lo de "adorada" .


----------



## Marcelot

Paso uno: Lee el mensaje de lunar (10), ahí verás que él habla de "campus universitaire".

Paso 2: Vuelve a leer mi mensaje 12 y verás que le pregunto a lunar si dicen "campus universitaire" (como él mismo escribió).

Paso 3: Nunca escribas Méjico en presencia de un mexicano, ellos han decidido guardar la ortografía antigua y me parece perfecto: es su país, no el nuestro.

Paso 4: Tómate una copa en mi honor, yo haré lo mismo por ti y te dedicaré una sonrisa así: .


----------



## totor

josepbadalona said:


> En realidad, "cité" es un conjunto de edificios, en general altos (unos 10 pisos) que se construyeron en los años sesenta para alojar a una población en aumento en las grandes ciudades. […] En tu texto parece ser una "cité" con problemas.



A mi juicio, "cité" es en este caso exactamente un HLM, vale decir, la definición exacta que da Paquita aquí arriba.

El problema es que para un hispanohablante es tan difícil traducir "cité" como "HLM".

En consecuencia, y a los efectos prácticos, me parece que lo correcto sería traducir ambos términos como dice mi compatriota Marcelot:


Marcelot said:


> Las _cités_ son *barriadas* pobres y sórdidas que rodean las grandes ciudades, generalmente hay edificios de los años 60 y 70...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


totor said:


> El problema es que para un hispanohablante es tan difícil traducir "cité" como "HLM".


Para un hispanoparlante de aquí no es difícil: VPO (*V*ivienda de *P*rotección *O*ficial). Se puede eventualmente, si así el contexto lo requiere, añadir _de los 60_.
¿No habéis tenido ningún gobierno a lo largo de vuestra historia que fomentó la construcción masiva de viviendas para desfavorecidos? 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Para un hispanoparlante de aquí no es difícil: VPO (*V*ivienda de *P*rotección *O*ficial). Se puede eventualmente, si así el contexto lo requiere, añadir _de los 60_.
> ¿No habéis tenido ningún gobierno a lo largo de vuestra historia que fomentó la construcción masiva de viviendas para desfavorecidos?



Nunca, Martine, y para nosotros decir VPO es lo mismo que decir HLM, ambas siglas son incomprensibles y requieren una nota aclaratoria, por eso me parece que "barriada" es comprensible para cualquiera (aunque no sea su traducción exacta).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Dos "clics" en Google. Sí, ha habido planes de vivienda social en Argentina; ( por ejemplo.* )
Si esto no es una _cité_...

EDIT *lien rompu JPRR modérateur.


----------



## totor

_Touché,_ Martine. Como bien decía el agente 007, "nunca digas nunca".

Pero de cualquier manera, si yo digo BMD, para reemplazar a secas HLM, o pongamos, para dar más chances, Barrio Manuel Dorrego, ¿acaso crees que hasta los propios argentinos lo entenderían?

Por otra parte, no te olvides que yo traduzco para todo el universo hispanohablante (por eso jamás [o mejor, casi, traduzco "vos" por _​tu_], así que aquí cerquita, en Uruguay, para no decir México o Guatemala, no sabrían qué significa.

Sea como fuere, Martine, _chapeau_ por tu mención. La verdad que no lo conocía.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Víctor:

No se me ha quedado claro lo que tienes que traducir, si _cité_ o _HLM_. Para _HLM_, no hay solución _internacional _como bien dices.

Si de cité se trata me parece que lo más "entendible" por todos es:
- conjunto / bloques de viviendas sociales

Estoy segura que todos los países en un momento u otro de su historia han tenido un gobierno con vena populista que lo impuso a construir viviendas sociales como loco, incluso las dictaduras. Pero tienes razón en un punto, las que se construyeron eran construidas en _barriadas_ periféricas. Algunas siguen en la periferia, otras se las ha tragado la ciudad y están ahora enclavadas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> No se me ha quedado claro lo que tienes que traducir, si _cité_ o _HLM_.



En realidad las dos cosas, Martine.

Se trata de un libro con una serie de artículos sociológicos sobre los trabajadores marginales, en especial procedentes de la inmigración, y que viven casi siempre en HLM y en "cités".

Aquí transcribo un par de menciones:

*Des «loubards » aux « jeunes des cités »
*Au tournant des années 1975, le processus de consolidation de la condition salariale de l’après-guerre fait place à une insécurité sociale croissante et à la déstabilisation des modes de vie des classes populaires. Pour rendre compte de la socio-genèse des formes contemporaines de « la culture de rue » et des pratiques délinquantes, il faut d’abord les inscrire dans le cadre de « la crise de reproduction » des classes populaires, dont « les jeunes des cités » constituent le point focal depuis le début des années 1980.

…alors que les classes populaires en ascension quittaient les cités HLM, les fractions paupérisées (prioritairement, les familles immigrées) étaient vouées à rester dans des quartiers de plus en plus dégradés et stigmatisés.

Como ves, ambos términos van casi a la par.

Un problema suplementario (que muchas veces ocurre) es que tanto "jeunes des cités" (que suele estar siempre entrecomillado) como HLM se repiten una gran cantidad de veces, lo que haría sumamente pesada una paráfrasis.

De momento, he puesto esta nota del traductor la primera vez que aparece "jeunes des cités":

_Jeunes des cités_ en el original. _Cité_ es un término que tiene diferentes acepciones. Pero a lo largo de todo el libro, en todos los casos el concepto de “jóvenes de las ciudades” remite a los jóvenes que viven en las llamadas “ciudades HLM”, sigla esta última que corresponde a _Habitation à Loyer Modéré,_ vale decir, Viviendas de Alquiler Moderado, sigla que en España es similar a VPO, Vivienda de Protección Oficial. Si bien no es su traducción más correcta, el término “barriada” es comprensible para cualquier hispanohablante. De este modo será entonces traducido en adelante. [N. del T.] 

(Por cierto, reconocerás quién me dio el dato VPO  . Lástima que no puedo nombrarla  ).


----------



## Bushwhacker

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Dada la frase: "Paulette vit seule dans une *cité HLM* de la banlieue parisienne," ¿podríamos traducir como "Paulette vive sola en un *piso de renta* *baja* del extrarradio parisiense?

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Yo diría que no exactamente. Haz la prueba en Google imágenes (que refleja la imagen que tenemos en la retina cuando hablamos de HLM)
- HLM

Como puedes ver no es tan contudente. Además un piso de renta baja puede ser cualquiera para el cual no se haya revalorado el precio de alquiler.

El HLM me recuerda más bien las viviendas VPO de alquiler pero no sé si en tu provincia se llaman así.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Como siempre tengo problemas con la traducción de _cité,_ una y otra vez vuelvo a este hilo.

Creo que de todas las propuestas, las que se llevan el premio son las de Marcelot y Martine:


Marcelot said:


> barriada





Cintia&Martine said:


> bloques de viviendas sociales


combinando ambas, a veces una, a veces otra, según el contexto.


----------



## Mateybombilla

Buenos días,
no sé si ayudará, pero aquí tenemos residenciales y condominios (conjunto de edificos altos), pero para nada en barrios pobres!!!!!!
Comó mencionó Totor, que sepa no hay planes de vivienda social tipo construcción de HLM, aquí la politíca para "la construcción masiva de viviendas para desfavorecidos" es otorgar invasion de terrenos produciendo asociaciones de viviendas o asentamientos humanos....
Así, me parece que es un problema de concepto más bien de traducción ;o)
Saludos


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,


Mateybombilla said:


> ..., pero aquí tenemos residenciales y condominios *(conjunto de edificos altos)*, pero para nada en barrios pobres!!!!!!


C'est réduire le concept de* cité *à des tours ou des constructions en barres. C'est vrai que les photos fournies jusque là y invitent...
En faisant l'impasse sur des types d'architectures qui existent depuis le XIXème siècle type corons et cités ouvrières de tous poils.
Il suffit de relire toute la partie finale de "cité" dans le CNTRL  ... cité ouvrière / universitaire / administrative / d'urgence ....
Et de ne pas inférer que "cité" renvoie à un type particulier de constructions.


Mateybombilla said:


> ...Comó mencionó Totor, que sepa no hay planes de vivienda social tipo construcción de HLM, ...


Martine avait déjà répondu à totor (post #20) en son temps - j'ai dû éditer le lien qui ne fonctionnait plus.
Il y a eu, et il y a, au moins en Argentine, des plans de logements sociaux. Voir par exemple ceci (Tiempo argentino - 24 / 08 / 2015)
Et j'ai personnellement vu, il y a des années (2008?) des quartiers entiers, construits ou en construction absolument semblables à la photo de l'article (Mendoza, entre autres).


> ...Así, me parece que es un problema de concepto más bien de traducción ;o) ...


À mon avis, non !
Les* concepts existent*. Le _travail_ (!) de traduction consistant _à les recombiner_, dans chacun des contextes rencontrés, pour donner une_ approximation acceptable_ de ce que le lecteur imagine, si possible en évitant les préjugés et les connotations parasites.
Ce qui ne veut évidemment pas dire que "cité" n'a qu'une seule traduction.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Le _travail_ (!) de traduction consistant _à les recombiner_


Justement ce que je disais, Jean-Pierre:


totor said:


> combinando ambas, a veces una, a veces otra, según el contexto.


En dehors de cela, je suis d'accord avec toi:


jprr said:


> C'est réduire le concept de* cité *à des tours ou des constructions en barres.


Autrement, on pourrait dire que ceci ou cela est une cité.


----------



## Mateybombilla

Bonjour,
je faisais juste référence á la définition donnée par josepbaladona: 


josepbadalona said:


> "cité" es un conjunto de edificios, en general altos (unos 10 pisos) que se construyeron en los años sesenta para alojar a una población en aumento en las grandes ciudades.


Nous sommes d' accord, cette description renvoie á une certaine représentation (sociale) de la "cité de banlieue", mais, au Perú, renvoie á une autre représentation (condominios) et évidemment les problématiques sociales de ces ensembles habitationnels sont totalement différentes... Donc sans la note du traducteur, aurait du mal á faire sens.
Aurais du parler de représentation sociale et non de concept.


----------



## totor

El problema es que las _cités_ o HLM son un fenómeno muy particular de Francia, Mate.

Si bien no hay país que no los tenga, en ninguno tienen la masividad que tuvieron en Francia.

Basta decir que en 2000 había más de 10 000 000 de personas que vivían en ellos.

Por eso es tan difícil encontrar una traducción exacta, y, a mi juicio, sólo cabe una paráfrasis o una explicacion si aparecen sólo un par de veces, o una traducción aproximada como las que vimos.


----------



## Mateybombilla

Me parece que estas traduciendo Mauger jejeje
Pero tienes razón el fenomeno es vinculado a un contexto local.  Se carcteriza a los jóvenes por la ubicación de su vivienda " les jeunes des cités" , pero aquí es dificil representarse que es una "cité" y la nota del traductor me parece una buena solución para dar a enteder de que se trata.
Saludos


----------



## totor

En un trabajo reciente traduje HLM por 'modesto bloque de viviendas', tomando un poco de la sugerencia de Martine.

Tal vez sea una síntesis válida para HLM.


----------



## lunar

En México el concepto de HLM se llama (llamaba ??) "Vivienda de interés social", aunque algo diferente, ya que me parece que se trataba sobre todo de comprar la vivienda y no de alquilarla. Es una expresión que podía verse en la prensa, por ejemplo. Hablo de hace algunos años, no sé si siga siendo un término actual.


----------

